# Gear Jammer



## greens (Oct 3, 2013)

This thing is grinding 2nd gear like nobodies business.
I can barely drive the **** thing anymore.
If i'm over 3k RPM, it grinds like a ******* banshee.

It used to be just a little grind but it would pop in and the forums are FULL of people complaining so I let it go.

But now i can barely drive my 2014 LS car, it just grinds 2nd every time unless I drive it like Grandma.


My passenger seat also doesn't move, its like its welded in place.

Do they even give these things a once over before shipping them?

I need to find a dealer. My car is from Minnesota but i live in California, is there going to be any issue with getting service here in CA?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

greens said:


> This thing is grinding 2nd gear like nobodies business.
> I can barely drive the **** thing anymore.
> If i'm over 3k RPM, it grinds like a ******* banshee.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem in my 2014 LT. Second gear can be a ******* nightmare. Usually happens when I'm trying to do 0-60 in 1-2 gear. Others have suggested to replace the trans fluid. I'm not entirely convinced this will fix the issue. I'm going to take mine to the dealer as this pisses me off when it grinds peanuts trying to shift into second (and ONLY second...)

Warranty is nation wide, location doesn't matter.


----------



## greens (Oct 3, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Usually happens when I'm trying to do 0-60 in 1-2 gear.


And when you're doing that it matters! Merging onto the freeway? NOT SO FAST HOT SHOT.

Cute Girl next to you? How you like the sound of nails on a chalkboard sweetheart?


So bad.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

More like "I"m going to take this mustang to the next light, oh wait, it sounds like I don't know how to drive a stick" FML lol


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

^^^ Not knowing how to drive stick is usually how your first and second gears end up like greens is describing.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

tracepk said:


> ^^^ Not knowing how to drive stick is usually how your first and second gears end up like greens is describing.


I can assure you this isn't the case. Even if I'm not speeding off second gear is a nightmare, never in any other gear.


----------



## greens (Oct 3, 2013)

Enlighten us o' shifting guru.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Change the Trans fluid out for Amsoil and the grinding will virtually disappear. The stock fluid is crap.
Your warranty is valid at any GM Dealership (not just Chevy). Only an extended warranty purchased from the dealer will be impacted.



tracepk said:


> ^^^ Not knowing how to drive stick is usually how your first and second gears end up like greens is describing.


The problem is the fluid. If you search the forums you can find a ton of posts on this.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

greens said:


> Enlighten us o' shifting guru.


On what? Second gear is shitty, plain and simple. It should be recalled and fixed or fixed under warranty regardless of recall. Has nothing to do with my driving ability. Manuals DON'T do this. This isn't my first manual. It's just been 10 years since I've had one. Haven't forgotten how to drive one.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> Change the Trans fluid out for Amsoil and the grinding will virtually disappear. The stock fluid is crap.
> Your warranty is valid at any GM Dealership (not just Chevy). Only an extended warranty purchased from the dealer will be impacted.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to try it but I just can't imagine it's as simple as fluid.... but then again I'm not a mechanical engineer


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

greens said:


> This thing is grinding 2nd gear like nobodies business.
> I can barely drive the **** thing anymore.
> If i'm over 3k RPM, it grinds like a ******* banshee.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue with my second gear as well... I don't even no lift shift in this car because of that reason. I'll look into getting the trans fluid changed, and let you guys know if that helps.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

OP - get the transmission replaced, then Amsoil!

Skip the Synchromesh and go straight for the 75W-90 if you're in Cali. Aww yis.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> OP - get the transmission replaced, then Amsoil!
> 
> Skip the Synchromesh and go straight for the 75W-90 if you're in Cali. Aww yis.


what rating if I'm in the midwest?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> what rating if I'm in the midwest?


Stick with the Syncromesh (roughly a 70w-80). The 75-90 doesn't shift well below freezing, but is like butter when warm. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Has anyone tried using GM sycromesh fluid that has fixed a few none GM cars with grind issues. Also how many miles on your LS and is it a clean title car. If your under 36k they will fix the seat if not it will be out of pocket If you need a dealer go to Martin Cadillac ask for Jose morales or to camino real chevy in Monterey park as for Fernando


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I haven't ground my 1->2 shift since I switched to the AMSOIL Synchromesh at 45K miles. I'm currently at 53K miles.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> On what? Second gear is shitty, plain and simple. It should be recalled and fixed or fixed under warranty regardless of recall. Has nothing to do with my driving ability. Manuals DON'T do this. This isn't my first manual. It's just been 10 years since I've had one. Haven't forgotten how to drive one.


It is not the transmission. This issue has been documented very extensively. There is a sticky in the new members' section as a crash course to Cruze maintenance that covers this. The COMG covers this. There is a sticky in the power train section that describes exactly why this is happening and what to do to fix it. The OE fluid is too thin, and it breaks down by 3-10k miles (your mileage will vary). It is also way too weak and whatever friction modifiers they used don't engage the synchros very well. The gear ratios don't help, but the #1 source of the problem is the fluid.

This entire forum has unanimously agreed without exception that AMSOIL Synchromesh is the best OE replacement for the M32 available to us. The AMSOIL 75W-90 is great if you don't mind a bit of clunky shifting in cold weather till the trans warms up but the AMSOIL Synchromesh is worlds better. 



SneakerFix said:


> Has anyone tried using GM sycromesh fluid that has fixed a few none GM cars with grind issues. Also how many miles on your LS and is it a clean title car. If your under 36k they will fix the seat if not it will be out of pocket If you need a dealer go to Martin Cadillac ask for Jose morales or to camino real chevy in Monterey park as for Fernando


A couple people I talked to tried the GM and Pennzoil synchromesh and ended up switching to AMSOIL. 

Get the trans replaced, then immediately flush the fluid out for AMSOIL Synchromesh. 

http://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-produ...mission-fluid-5w-30/?code=MTFQT-EA&zo=5224266

Order 3 quarts and fill 2.5. I know what the service manual says; just fill 2.5 quarts.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I know we've discussed it but regardless of fluid or gears themselves, GM should correct the issue.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> I haven't ground my 1->2 shift since I switched to the AMSOIL Synchromesh at 45K miles. I'm currently at 53K miles.


Mine still ground often with Syncromesh for some reason. Hasn't done it once since the thicker fluid. 



iTz SADISTIK said:


> I know we've discussed it but regardless of fluid or gears themselves, GM should correct the issue.


Transmissions have never been GMs forte. 



Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> I haven't ground my 1->2 shift since I switched to the AMSOIL Synchromesh at 45K miles. I'm currently at 53K miles.


Where did you go to get the fluid done at ober? Since we're in the same area I'd like to get it done similar to what you have with these cold winters, weight wise if you haven't noticed any issues?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I know we've discussed it but regardless of fluid or gears themselves, GM should correct the issue.


Good luck with that. They know the issue exists, believe me. I've stopped wasting my time trying to get them to fix issues like this one, especially since the community has come up with a fix that works very well. Anyone who still grinds with the Synchromesh can move up to the 75W-90 like jblackburn did. 

Don't count on getting anywhere with the dealer on this issue.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I can't say I had one complaint with my stock 2011 ECO trans and fluid in the near 23,000 miles I had my Cruze. I do admit I babied it, but when ever I took up through the gears, it never ground. Unfortunately I had the dreaded piston issues.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

blk88verde said:


> I can't say I had one complaint with my stock 2011 ECO trans and fluid in the near 23,000 miles I had my Cruze. I do admit I babied it, but when ever I took up through the gears, it never ground. Unfortunately I had the dreaded piston issues.


The second gear issue is intermittent. I find that the hotter it is the worse the problem becomes. It was fine in March but when the 80s came around it got way worse


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> The second gear issue is intermittent. I find that the hotter it is the worse the problem becomes. It was fine in March but when the 80s came around it got way worse
> 
> 
> Sent from iFail Mobile


Yeah, a too-thin fluid + heat will do that to it.

These cars just don't like summer.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> The second gear issue is intermittent. I find that the hotter it is the worse the problem becomes. It was fine in March but when the 80s came around it got way worse
> 
> 
> Sent from iFail Mobile


As the fluid shears down (which it will), this will become more and more frequent. The shifting will get notchy and inconsistent, and you'll find yourself pressing the shifter into gears.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Where did you go to get the fluid done at ober? Since we're in the same area I'd like to get it done similar to what you have with these cold winters, weight wise if you haven't noticed any issues?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ed Bozarth Lone Tree. I took the fluid in. They only put 2 quarts back in. Talk to any of the service advisers and tell them I sent you. I haven't been through a stock show season yet but we did have some close to zero temps after I had it done. The initial cold morning hard shifting was still there but by the time the engine had gotten to 70 degrees or so (half a mile of driving) the shifting had smoothed out. With the GM fluid I could rev 1st gear to the red line and hold the clutch in until I dropped back to below 2000 RPM idle and still grind the 1->2 shift. With the AMSOIL I have tried to grind the gear and the most grind I've gotten is a small notch during the shift. Needless to say I will NOT be going back to the GM fluid.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

So people have the correct item if they are looking for it, the link to the Synchromesh fluid is:

AMSOIL Synchromesh Manual Transmission Fluid

The link to the 75W-90 GL-4 Transmission Fluid is:

AMSOIL 75W-90 Manual Transmission Fluid

You will need to order 3 quarts so you can put in 2.5 quarts. More details on this can be found in my vendor section and here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-powertrain/36617-cruze-manual-transmission-m32-issues.html


----------

